# How long does a fish tank last??



## idle0095

hello i have a 125 gallon tank that seems to be older. How long will it last? the black plastic frame on the top is coming off and needs to be glued back on. Also the black plastic on the bottom is missing the middle piece that goes from back to front. is that a concern for me? I just filled and and it holds water. it looks like it was resealed. Can some one HELP??


----------



## Guest

The brace is missing? It could pose a problem since that brace is meant for extra support.


----------



## idle0095

yes the middle brace under the tank. the top one is there. what should i use to re seal the top plastic. like griller glue or clear caulking?


----------



## Guest

100% silicone. You can buy a large tube at home depot for cheap. Make sure it is 100% silicone.


----------



## idle0095

okay how lond do tanks normaly last? like before u need to maintance them or have them replaced?


----------



## Guest

There's no way i can answer that....all depends on how they are taken care of. I have a tank that has been in my family for well over 20 years and know people with tanks much older. I also know people who have cracked tanks much newer. Depends on their condition and how they taken care of.


----------



## bscman

I have a few tanks that are easily 20 years old. 
Obviously, they have been re-sealed but they still work just fine.

As long as they were well cared for, they should last quite a while. 

If you just got this tank, and you know it's an older one, re-seal it...better safe than sorry. It's cheap and easy to do.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK

thats nothing we picked up a 55 gallon tank at a an auction that is around 50+ years old. The old lady died at 79 and got the aquariums when she was a younger adult.
Works like a champ, but it was stored and taken care of well


----------



## emc7

Glass, slate, and metal all last a very long time. The sealant will give out first, then the plastic trim. Fortunately, tanks can be resealed and replacement trim is available. In newer tanks that have a single piece of plastic for the entire top trim, the trim helps hold the tank together, so if you get a broken center brace or a split in the trim, its time to replace the trim before the tank starts leaking. Modern sealants last 10 years easy if the tank stays filled. If the tank is dry for a long time, the lifespan of the sealant is shortened. Any black sealant (came before the clear stuff) is likely 20 years old and should be replaced. Any tank than leaks should be entirely resealed as well as any used tank of unknown age.


----------



## bscman

emc7 said:


> Any black sealant (came before the clear stuff) is likely 20 years old and should be replaced. Any tank than leaks should be entirely resealed as well as any used tank of unknown age.


My brand new 10g has black silicone--it's less than 3 months old...

I think you mentioned something key here, though. If a tank leaks, it MUST be completely re-sealed...you can't just patch it. New silicone will not adhere to old silicone.
You must completely strip the old stuff out (razore blades!) and thoroughly clean it before re-sealing.


----------



## fishbone

I also have a 20-year old 75 gallon and so far so good. Last it's been used was 2 years ago when it housed some koi and now I'm using it as a crabitat, half land half water. The silicone sealant however seems a wee bit softer that it should be. It's almost getting to the point where you can flap it at the very edges? I might have to do a re-seal before I plan on using it for fish again.


----------



## emc7

> My brand new 10g has black silicone


So whats old is new again. I guess black makes sense, its behind the trim anyway.


----------

